# Anyone else excited about the new Prada x James Jean bags?



## seleniteAMG

The fairy bag was one of my biggest handbag regrets, so this almost feels like a second chance!  Hopefully there won't be any bleed issues with these.  I am super excited!  If anyone has any intel pls post!


----------



## jun3machina

I came here just for this. When will they be available? Is resort available from retailers?


----------



## restricter

Seriously!  I am so here for this!  That was my favorite Prada collection ever.


----------



## bobochu

I really like them so far, but I don't think they will be classic bags. I wouldn't spend so much money on a seasonal bag and personally, they're not worth the money to me. I wouldn't buy them, unless they were cheap at an outlet or something.


----------



## TJNEscada

Oh my!  So cute!  I have the original fairy and it's still one of my fave bags ever!!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

They have just appeared on the Neiman website.  All photos from there.

Medium shoulder bag: $2,200


Etiquette small crossbody: $2,400



Duffle bag: $2,280 (not pictured...I'm trouble uploading)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Prada-GLACE-RABBIT-PRINT-CALF-DUFF/prod204123906/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=prada+rabbit&eItemId=prod204123906&cmCat=search&tc=4&currentItemCount=2&q=prada+rabbit&searchURL=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&start=0&rows=120&q=prada+rabbit&l=prada+rabbit&request_type=search&search_type=keyword

Small crossbody: $1,550 (also not pictured...again having trouble uploading)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Prada-Glace-Rabbit-Print-Small-Crossbody-Bag-Handbags/prod204040318_cat14860749__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.jsp%3FitemId%3Dcat14860749%26pageSize%3D120%26No%3D0%26refinements%3D&eItemId=prod204040318&xbcpath=cat14860749,cat65880817,cat43240884,cat44690739&cmCat=product

You can pre-order now and Neiman's website notes:  *Expected to ship no later than 04/09/2018*


----------



## poopsie

Just in time for the 10 year anniversary of the Fairy/Trembled Blossom collections


----------



## Handbagjoy

WOW i really like that. nice choice of colors they picked, wonder how well they will sell?


----------



## nlovewpurses

I like this design too! Just saw it online.. looking forward to seeing them in person and the new etiquette style.


----------



## kkayc

Love it...the runway show had it in black, does anyone know when the black is coming out?


----------



## Stansy

Too cute for words!


----------



## 4purse

Cute but I’ll need to see it in person. I wonder if they’ll do any small leather goods in the pattern?


----------



## luckybunny

I just got the long wallet [emoji7]


----------



## 4purse

V


luckybunny said:


> I just got the long wallet [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3868376


Very cute  Were there any other small leather goods? Smaller wallets or card cases?


----------



## luckybunny

4purse said:


> V
> 
> Very cute  Were there any other small leather goods? Smaller wallets or card cases?


Thanks! I'm nuts for anything bunny. There was a smaller billfold wallet in the same design. The prada boutique just got them in and said they were expecting more accessories. I saw the stocklist and the bags and slgs will all be limited to around 50 pieces or less for this collection.

On Neimans and barneys websites the expected delivery for preorders was set to April? Seems too long.


----------



## FrugalStylist

luckybunny said:


> I just got the long wallet [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3868376


Super Cute!


----------



## luckybunny

FrugalStylist said:


> Super Cute!


Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## BleuSaphir

Very cute! I am glad Prada going back to the print.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

luckybunny said:


> I just got the long wallet [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3868376



It's beautiful and thanks for sharing a pic!!

Oh, I just noticed your avatar!  So my guess you might end up with more than one piece!


----------



## gapos

luckybunny said:


> I just got the long wallet [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3868376


What store and city did you find this in?


----------



## gapos

Looks like Bergdorfs has a sneaker, Nordstroms a greenish tone bag, saw an iphone 7 plus cover $240 at saks.
The 2008 fairy collection is one of Prada's best. The shoe box for that collection makes for an art piece!


----------



## seleniteAMG

Went to pick up rabbits tonight, ended up with the large bag with the green bunnies and the matching small wallet.  Such a beautiful collection!  I want it all lol.


----------



## luckybunny

seleniteAMG said:


> Went to pick up rabbits tonight, ended up with the large bag with the green bunnies and the matching small wallet.  Such a beautiful collection!  I want it all lol.
> 
> View attachment 3872233
> View attachment 3872234


I love the big bag!!! That's the one I initially wanted but my store didn't have it. Congrats so lucky!! [emoji195] [emoji3] [emoji7]


----------



## seleniteAMG

luckybunny said:


> I love the big bag!!! That's the one I initially wanted but my store didn't have it. Congrats so lucky!! [emoji195] [emoji3] [emoji7]



I had actually forgotten that these were coming out and I checked the forum and was like omg!!!  I called my SA and they had one left in the back, I was like...that is so a sign!  I wonder how limited they will be.  Missed out on the fairy bags way back when and have been kicking myself ever since


----------



## gudstuffjd

Prada just released them in the mainland US market today! My SA called to tell me I could pick my pre-orders today, but I can’t stop by until later this next week.


----------



## seleniteAMG

gudstuffjd said:


> Prada just released them in the mainland US market today! My SA called to tell me I could pick my pre-orders today, but I can’t stop by until later this next week.



They are going strong here too!  Got my large bag last week and picked up a couple of the small pieces too.  The etiquette bag is also calling my name but we shall see!


----------



## seleniteAMG

Saw another cute one tonight!


----------



## Miss World

Prada designs are really fabulous lately. Saw the bunny collection in store, very elegant. I have my heart set on a studded Etiquette bag first though.


----------



## Miss World

seleniteAMG said:


> They are going strong here too!  Got my large bag last week and picked up a couple of the small pieces too.  The etiquette bag is also calling my name but we shall see!
> 
> View attachment 3881396
> 
> View attachment 3881397


So beautiful. I really loved the fairies collection and this is perfect too.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Looks like the duffle and small etiquette are now available on Neiman (i.e. no need to wait!)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Prada-G...prada&request_type=search&search_type=keyword
$2.280







http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Prada-S...prada&request_type=search&search_type=keyword

$2,400


----------



## kkayc

Does anyone have photos of the backside of the small crossbody bag or modshots of the duffle?  I love the rabbit print, so pretty


----------



## kkayc

I’ve only seen the white bunny bag, does anyone know if the black bag in the runway show is going to be produced


----------



## kkayc

I just received my small purse from Neiman’s but there seem to be small errant marks, are these flaws or just the way it’s printed?  It doesn’t seem like the photos I’ve seen posted by others have these same marks.


----------



## atelierforward

How cute is the bunny sweater?! On Barneys website


----------



## 4purse

It’s pretty. I would go with a SLG in this design


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi folks,
I'm honestly surprised this collection isn't getting more attention. The fairy bags were STUNNING (congrats to those of you who got a piece from this collection!), and they still go for tons of $$ on ebay. This new collection for 2018 is really lovely; I adore how psychedelic this bunny print is, but it's still done so artfully - it holds serious Alice in Wonderland vibes for me, in a very good way! The shadings of ivories, whites, greys, blacks, and the pops of color for the rabbits (and the cool logo) are gorgeous.


----------



## kokogirl

seleniteAMG said:


> Went to pick up rabbits tonight, ended up with the large bag with the green bunnies and the matching small wallet.  Such a beautiful collection!  I want it all lol.
> 
> View attachment 3872233
> View attachment 3872234


I just bought the big bag with green bunnies and it is my first Prada. I also want a small wallet and the wallet on chain style bag!


----------



## kokogirl

I just saw this same picture of the black bunny bag and am wondering the same thing! I would love to buy one.


----------



## carlee

I was looking for this style mini wallet then I saw this one at the window display!
It’s reminds me Fairy yes!! I wanted pink but the SA said made only this color.

Purchased in Paris. Lafayette.


----------



## jb8492

This collab has only just come on my radar! I was lucky enough to get a clutch bag from the 2008 fairy design and the butterfly sunglasses. I’m so tempted to get something here to match! The etiquette style is gorgeous [emoji7] has anyone seen the collection in a London/UK store?


----------



## carlee

I really love the pink one!


----------



## Abba13

View attachment 3923814

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


CoachCruiser said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm honestly surprised this collection isn't getting more attention.....


I'm surprised it's getting any attention.  I must be missing something.  Please PLEASE don't feel insulted when I say......the print looks like something one would see a child carry, not a grown woman.  Is there a history to this print I don't know about?  At the same time.....to those who are thrilled with bunnies on a Prada.....I say, Celebrate!  Get what you like...not what someone tells you You should like.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Abba13 said:


> View attachment 3923814



I'm surprised it's getting any attention.  I must be missing something.  Please PLEASE don't feel insulted when I say......the print looks like something one would see a child carry, not a grown woman.  Is there a history to this print I don't know about?  At the same time.....to those who are thrilled with bunnies on a Prada.....I say, Celebrate!  Get what you like...not what someone tells you You should like.[/QUOTE]

I'm not offended - everyone each has his/her own opinions! I suppose to one person, it looks artsy and cool, and to another, it looks like a childlike, colored print of some sort. I agree we should all celebrate what we love!


----------



## Abba13

[/QUOTE]

I'm not offended - everyone each has his/her own opinions! I suppose to one person, it looks artsy and cool, and to another, it looks like a childlike, colored print of some sort. I agree we should all celebrate what we love! [/QUOTE]


Aha!  I looked up James Jean and understand this much better.  An artist...not the name of a bag.  Ha!  What some of you must think.  Ok, if you are a James Jean fan I understand your excitement as I would be _if_ I were a fan.  Good for you to enjoy his art when out and about by simply looking at your bag/wallet/etc.  Frankly,  I'm glad I'm not a fan because I don't need another excuse to rationalize a purchase.....at least for awhile.  Oh dear.


----------



## kkayc

carlee said:


> I was looking for this style mini wallet then I saw this one at the window display!
> It’s reminds me Fairy yes!! I wanted pink but the SA said made only this color.
> 
> Purchased in Paris. Lafayette.



Love it and I have it too.  As an FYI, I took a chance and sprayed both the inside and outside with Collonil Carbon Pro to protect it and it turned out fine.


----------



## seleniteAMG

I too am curious about the darker color bags.  Hopefully they come out soon!  I haven’t seen them at the local boutique yet.  Was there over the weekend [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loogirl

How many of the original fairy bag in white ended up in production?


----------



## tienqa

Which one do you preferred? the pink rabbit bifold wallet or the green one? And why? Thank you


----------



## CoachCruiser

tienqa said:


> Which one do you preferred? the pink rabbit bifold wallet or the green one? And why? Thank you


I love the pink, but honestly, it's a matter of preference. I love this artwork so much that if the green were the only available, I would happily get it!


----------



## ReRe

I just received this ;large bunny wallet in pink too.  I did see pics on line of a smaller version of the wallet and card cases.


----------



## ReRe

ReRe said:


> I just received this ;large bunny wallet in pink too.  I did see pics on line of a smaller version of the wallet and card cases.


----------



## chloe-babe

im completely in love with the whole collection, and its one of my daughters favourite artists so sentimental to us.
I bought the small wallet with pink bunnies, but would really love a bag too - feel a trip to Prada is required to see some more pieces


----------



## Okparkit

Kinda late but thought I’d share my Prada resort 2018 James Jean rabbit clutch. I got this back in early December...Love it! I am a rabbit fan in the sense I’ve rescued them. Anything with a rabbit print that’s fashionable and not Peter Rabbit, I have to add to my closet.


----------



## rugratsfc

Okparkit said:


> View attachment 3957682
> View attachment 3957683
> View attachment 3957684
> View attachment 3957685
> View attachment 3957686
> 
> 
> Kinda late but thought I’d share my Prada resort 2018 James Jean rabbit clutch. I got this back in early December...Love it! I am a rabbit fan in the sense I’ve rescued them. Anything with a rabbit print that’s fashionable and not Peter Rabbit, I have to add to my closet.


That’s so gorgeous


----------



## seleniteAMG

The pink bunnies are so cute!  My two main pieces are green bunnies though.  Still trying to justify getting the smaller size pink bunny bag.


----------



## baglici0us

Sharing my new bunny wallet! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️

I have two pet rabbits and also the original prada fairy bag so I had to get something from this collection before it’s gone!


----------



## baglici0us

Took some photos with my Prada fairy. Enjoy!


----------



## Phiomega

baglici0us said:


> Took some photos with my Prada fairy. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 4013926



Your Prada Fairy bag is so gorgeous - I have never seen it in this beautiful color. Really gorgeous... and congrats on the bunny wallet!


----------



## Phiomega

I missed the Prada Fairy bag - it was from the time when I could not afford any branded bags - even the contemporary brands! 

Have been eye ing this bunny one because I really love James Jean’s style, and today I saw this clutch/small shoulder bag with the pink bunnies! I have once considered the etiquette bag with green bunnies, but I did not love the color as much. This one is love at first sight - and it was exactly when I was looking for a small present for myself after a crazy month... 

So, presenting my James Jean bunny clutch/bag....



I love that it is simple shape and so classic but edgy given the bunny print!


----------



## paranoidjane

I just got my hands on the larger bag with green rabbits and I am on cloud nine...

Just a question on care : I'm really precious about protecting the markings on the bag so have any of you lovely ladies treated the bag and it came out ok? I live in a tropical country and thunderstorms are the norm, so I'm a bit paranoid on this. I've used Chamberlain leather milk on it with no problems. Thanks!


----------



## taho

Phiomega said:


> I missed the Prada Fairy bag - it was from the time when I could not afford any branded bags - even the contemporary brands!
> 
> Have been eye ing this bunny one because I really love James Jean’s style, and today I saw this clutch/small shoulder bag with the pink bunnies! I have once considered the etiquette bag with green bunnies, but I did not love the color as much. This one is love at first sight - and it was exactly when I was looking for a small present for myself after a crazy month...
> 
> So, presenting my James Jean bunny clutch/bag....
> View attachment 4017588
> 
> 
> I love that it is simple shape and so classic but edgy given the bunny print!



This is so gorgeous! I've followed his work throughout the years, his style really looks beautiful on the bags.


----------



## cookiesncereal

I got my prada rabbit bag not too long ago!

I've been a huge James Jean fan for more than 10 years, and when the first fairy bag came out I was a poor college student. I couldnt even afford the knock offs! ;_; When i saw the rabbit bag in Vegas prada shops, I didn't really like the shape... but then I did more research online and found this one which was mostly sold out in the states, so bought it couple of weeks ago straight from Italian designer boutique. James Jean + Prada AND derpy looking pink rabbits (my favorite animal in my favorite color??) COUNT ME IN!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

cookiesncereal said:


> I got my prada rabbit bag not too long ago!
> 
> I've been a huge James Jean fan for more than 10 years, and when the first fairy bag came out I was a poor college student. I couldnt even afford the knock offs! ;_; When i saw the rabbit bag in Vegas prada shops, I didn't really like the shape... but then I did more research online and found this one which was mostly sold out in the states, so bought it couple of weeks ago straight from Italian designer boutique. James Jean + Prada AND derpy looking pink rabbits (my favorite animal in my favorite color??) COUNT ME IN!


Just gorgeous


----------



## CoachCruiser

{/ATTAsure - of course, i am -


----------



## taho

cookiesncereal said:


> I got my prada rabbit bag not too long ago!
> 
> I've been a huge James Jean fan for more than 10 years, and when the first fairy bag came out I was a poor college student. I couldnt even afford the knock offs! ;_; When i saw the rabbit bag in Vegas prada shops, I didn't really like the shape... but then I did more research online and found this one which was mostly sold out in the states, so bought it couple of weeks ago straight from Italian designer boutique. James Jean + Prada AND derpy looking pink rabbits (my favorite animal in my favorite color??) COUNT ME IN!





CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4084254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {/ATTAsure - of course, i am -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084254
> View attachment 4084255
> View attachment 4084255


This is a gorgeous  bag,  I love the pink shoulder strap


----------



## CoachCruiser

]


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sorry to add doubles of the same pic. I was trying to delete them but couldn't, and in the process left an awkward bracket sign "]"!
Thanks for letting me share. I bought this last December and only used it occasionally, but now that it's spring, I'm breaking it out much more often. I adore it! And the blue nappa leather lining is gorgeous.


----------



## CoachCruiser

taho said:


> This is a gorgeous  bag,  I love the pink shoulder strap


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Tykhe

Yeah gave in and got this. I visited the Las Vegas boutique too and tried on their bags. I ended up ordering this one off the internet.


----------



## taho

CoachCruiser said:


> Sorry to add doubles of the same pic. I was trying to delete them but couldn't, and in the process left an awkward bracket sign "]"!
> Thanks for letting me share. I bought this last December and only used it occasionally, but now that it's spring, I'm breaking it out much more often. I adore it! And the blue nappa leather lining is gorgeous.


You bought it last December- online or in store? If in store, where? I'd love one of these and would keep it forever


----------



## CoachCruiser

taho said:


> You bought it last December- online or in store? If in store, where? I'd love one of these and would keep it forever


I bought it at Neiman Marcus this past December (the one in Natick, MA). When I last checked, I believe it wasn't available right now in the store, but it was still listed on their website, so I'm sure they could order you one, or direct you to a NM that has one in stock.

Your bag is gorgeous, though! I love all of the pieces in this collection! Is your bag lined with blue leather or suede? (Or a different color?) I'm curious!


----------



## Tykhe

Lol. Ok I think I have a bunny obsession problem because this just happened.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Tykhe said:


> Lol. Ok I think I have a bunny obsession problem because this just happened.


Wow! Gorgeous- how did you get the applique bunnies on the strap?!


----------



## Tykhe

CoachCruiser said:


> Wow! Gorgeous- how did you get the applique bunnies on the strap?!


I bought it separately back in Jan. I think the Prada website still has the one with a lily on it.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Tykhe said:


> I bought it separately back in Jan. I think the Prada website still has the one with a lily on it.


Thank you!


----------



## Taurusdbull

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4084254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {/ATTAsure - of course, i am -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084254
> View attachment 4084255
> View attachment 4084255



I order this one from Farfetch. I’m not 100% pleased as I think it was a display bag. But she is lovely and photographs beautifully. I noticed your pink strap has a crack/seam in it too : (


----------



## OperaCake

I know this is not a bag but just wanted to share this lovely scarf Prada x James Jean. I got 50% off from Prada online store.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

OperaCake said:


> I know this is not a bag but just wanted to share this lovely scarf Prada x James Jean. I got 50% off from Prada online store.
> View attachment 4107060


That is SO cute!!! What a great pick. I'm going to run off and look at their online store now, hehehe. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CoachCruiser

Had to share - took out this treasure again today - I need to use it more often! I’m in love with the James Jean bunny print, the ivory and gray swirls, and the buttery blue nappa leather on the inside.


----------



## bellarusa

It's cute but not for me.


----------



## chloehandbags

ReRe said:


> I just received this ;large bunny wallet in pink too.  I did see pics on line of a smaller version of the wallet and card cases.


Finally got around to photographing this (the French wallet).

Would be nice if more designers collaborated with artists like James Jean.

Once every ten years isn't enough.


----------

